# Talladega vs Morels....my luck



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was wasting my life in Japan with my wife while she played in the Navy last season and regret it. And now my best friend bought tickets to Talladega for next week and I dont want to miss my honey hole popping. I want lightning to hit me next time Im out and kill me. I feel like Walter on Jeff Dunham at this moment lol


----------



## indywest (Apr 6, 2013)

Go shroomin this weekend and go to DEGA in October , see ya there !!!!!


----------

